# EP2500 frequency response and SSF



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

I measured the frequency response of my EP2500 using REW and thought I'd post it here. I have seen it done in at least 1 other thread but another won't hurt. Sound card is calibrated and output level was set to 1Vrms, output was unloaded.

The full range measurement with SSF set to none, 30Hz, and 50Hz









The SSF matches 12dB/octave pretty well


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think this is the first I have seen of it. Interesting.


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

I faintly recall the other one I saw was by NeoDan and was buried deep in another thread


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now that you mention it... here. I remember now because he measured the Behringer UltraGain Mic2200 as well, showing how it could be used as a HPF.

My memory needed jogging since it fades so easily. :dumbcrazy:


----------

